
Onswipe Wants To Make Slate, Forbes And More Feel Like A Native Tablet App - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/20/onswipe-wants-to-make-slate-forbes-and-your-website-feel-like-a-native-tablet-app/
======
msy
Given the UX carwreck onSwipe's ipad theme on wordpress.com is I hope for
Forbes' sake things have got better. Page turning effects and other CSS3
transition icing are cute and all the the combination of slow, juddery
scrolling and moving and the complete lack of feedback (click on something,
wait, wonder if it's broken, slowly watch content judder up the page, wait
patiently to be able to actually read it....) renders sites I usually enjoy
unreadable.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Completely different framework and way more fluid. That experience will be
ported to Wordpress soon too.

------
olivercameron
I've never understood the appeal of Onswipe or iPad themes. The iPad has a
gorgeous large screen and a browser that is fully featured and capable (minus
Flash), so why do websites resort to dumbing down pages for it? The iPhone, I
can see a market for, but not the iPad or similar form factored devices.

Why can't websites be websites and apps be apps?

~~~
morganpyne
I agree with you in principle. It seems the majority of attempts at making an
ipad theme take from the experience I have on my ipad rather than add to it.
However, there are certain things that a site needs to do (differently) to
function on an iOS device or indeed any touch-screen device. Primary among
these is to remove any notion of or dependency on a hover-state from the UI
since this is meaningless on a touch device. Many sites are unusable because
of this. There are other minor niggles also such as styling 'pressed' button
elements (which never return to their unpressed state)

If iOS 'themes' for sites focused on simple usability issues like that instead
of trying to do the whole custom iOS 'experience' they would be far more
usable.

------
dools
Crunched! Great going Jason. I'm looking forward to the launch so I can play
around with adding Decal as a content source via our API!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thanks!!

